# How would you recommend I handle this?



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I received an email this afternoon by someone who has seen my photos (licensed to an organization that does specific types of outreach work that I endorse) and is interested in licensing a number of my images (no clue how many, we haven't gotten that far yet) for postcards that she donates to different organizations. She has asked me specifically what I would charge per image license, and doesn't appear to be expecting free, gratis, pro bono images.
The question is, how much do I charge without scaring her off, and at the same time making a profit?

I am pasting the email here (with certain details deleted) and would really appreciate some feedback.

Thanks all,

Bruce Len

_Hi Mr. Len:_
_
God has given me a love for Israel and the Jews, and I pray for them and bless them.  I make greeting cards and donate them to care groups, nursing homes, meals on wheels, etc.  I started this ministry after staying with my niece in the ------------------ Hospital in Boston when she lost her fight with cancer.  We had so many beautiful things that took place in our family at that time, I called this new card ministry, '--------- Miracle Card Collection'.  --------- mother (my sister) has been providing me daily pictures from Ft Pierce, FL and the Atlantic Ocean surroundings on her iPhone.  I have subscribed to --------------- and that is how I got your email address.  Your pictures are stunning and beautiful, and it has given me a desire to make an 'Israel Collection' of greeting cards to donate.  I need the .jpg file to download, then I create the card using Microsoft Publisher.  I print the card on greeting card stock from Red River Paper. I am not a professional artist, although I am gifted to enjoy photography and art._
_
May I purchase any of your photos of flowers and landscape of Israel for my card ministry?  If so, how do I go about it?  I looked on your website, but I didn't find Israel pictures.  ---------- has beautiful pictures that you have allowed them to use, and they are all copyrighted.  Thank you very much for your reply._
_
Kind regards,_

_--------------_


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 4, 2015)

This smells very odd to me. I can't put my finger in what's wrong but it feels wrong.

Does it make sense to you? She's donating greeting cards, to outfits that them sell them, and keep the proceeds? Is there some connection to Israel somewhere here, or is that just a visual theme, and if so why is she going on about her love for Israel?

Perhaps you have context which I lack, in which this feels less ... hinky.

But to me, it feels off.

I'm a suspicious guy, to be sure.


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

T


photoguy99 said:


> This smells very odd to me. I can't put my finger in what's wrong but it feels wrong.
> 
> Does it make sense to you? She's donating greeting cards, to outfits that them sell them, and keep the proceeds? Is there some connection to Israel somewhere here, or is that just a visual theme, and if so why is she going on about her love for Israel?
> 
> ...



Hi Photoguy99,

Thanks for your reply.

She saw my photos on a site that deals with Israel. So far, all legitimate.

I guess the connection to Israel from her side is just her love for Israel. I don't think it's anything more than that or sinister in any way. Just a religious calling possibly.

I've had paid photographic dealings with other people coming from the same source, no problem. Still all legitimate.

I looked up her ministry online and couldn't find anything. Not a thing. Nada. Zilch. Zippo. Something seems off.

Giving greeting cards away? Not so sure. This may be a ploy to try and get my images cheaper, but not so sure. 

This may be legit, may not be, not sure.

But either way, I still need to know what I could/should charge.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Doesn't sound too legit to me.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

One million dollars


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Doesn't sound too legit to me.


Thanks for the reply jsecordphoto

How would you reply to the sender?


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> One million dollars


Is that per image, the whole bunch, my house, kids and wife, or per pixel?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

Tight Knot said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > One million dollars
> ...


Per postcard


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Aaaaahhhhh. But does the postcard include a stamp for that price?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

Tight Knot said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Tight Knot said:
> ...


Nope.
She provides stamps


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 4, 2015)

Whatever you decide to charge,  I would definitely have a set time frame for usage built in to the contract


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Whatever you decide to charge,  I would definitely have a set time frame for usage built in to the contract


Absolutely!! Plus a clause only allowing them for postcards, no other products or usage, and for a specific amount of postcards.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Tight Knot said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't sound too legit to me.
> ...



I'm not even sure that I would. A few photographers I know have gotten scam emails like this lately asking to license photos. They all ended up getting emails back, after quoting a price,  talking about wiring money and all sorts of foolishness. I suppose you could email them a quote, but obviously if they respond with any tomfoolery you'll be able to figure it out pretty quickly


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 4, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Hmmmmm. That may be a deal-breaker right there


jsecordphoto said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...


I hear.

I think the better part of valour here, would be for me to reply as if it's not a scam, hoping for the best. Worst case, I see that's a scam, and I then ignore it before transferring $400 000 000 of some Nigerian princeling to someones account.
Just in case it's not a scam, I need to make sure to give correct and accurate info. 
So, based upon it not being a scam, what do you think I should charge per image, and what type of postcard quantity  should that include?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know offhand what typically would be an appropriate rate for usage for greeting cards. Licensing I think would be usually for a specified print run and time period.

I'm not sure someone can tell you exactly what to charge. If you look up pro photographers organizations like PPA and American Society of Media Photographers you can find pricing guidelines etc.

I'd be wary of this request and get more specific information. I don't get the connection to supporting people in/from another specific country; is she in the US? If so I'd find out what charity or nursing homes or care facilities she does this for, and look up the places - are they legit registered charities? or can you find the addresses & phone numbers? I'd try to locate/contact the places, verify whatever information she gives you.

What doesn't make sense to me is she uses cell phone pictures of Florida that her sister took, then wants to license your photos. How is she going to pay to do this? It's not clear to me exactly what she's doing, and it seems like these complicated confusing stories usually turnout to be a scam.


----------



## Designer (Feb 5, 2015)

Tight Knot said:


> The question is, how much do I charge without scaring her off, and at the same time making a profit?



I, too, try to see the good side of people (until they prove otherwise).  Since you're an amateur like me, I guess I would just set a price that I'm comfortable with, and specify a quantity run or a time limit and see how it goes.  If she is legitimate, she may want to make a second batch someday.  

Good luck!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2015)

It does indeed sound suspect, but... maybe not.  I would respond thusly:

-Send her an e-mail stating your price; say $100/card (depending on how many she wants of course) and asking for her home address so that you may send her a copy of the licensing agreement (w/ SASE so there's no excuse not to return it) and tell her that as soon as you have the license back, signed, and her payment has cleared, she can download the images from your 'site.


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 5, 2015)

Designer said:


> Tight Knot said:
> 
> 
> > The question is, how much do I charge without scaring her off, and at the same time making a profit?
> ...


Thanks designer,

I agree. It's best to try and give people the benefit of the doubt.
I usually say "treat him like a king, but trust him like a thief ".


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> It does indeed sound suspect, but... maybe not.  I would respond thusly:
> 
> -Send her an e-mail stating your price; say $100/card (depending on how many she wants of course) and asking for her home address so that you may send her a copy of the licensing agreement (w/ SASE so there's no excuse not to return it) and tell her that as soon as you have the license back, signed, and her payment has cleared, she can download the images from your 'site.


Thanks tirediron,

Sounds like sounds advice.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2015)

Typical use licensing would place a limit on the print run of each photo used.

For non-exclusive commercial use, USA only geographical distribution:
A print run of 10,000 or fewer postcards would be in a range of something like $400 to $750.
If they want to use 2 photos they would pay $800 to  $1500 and could have 10,000 cards printed of each photo - 20,00 cards total.

If they want exclusive use and worldwide distribution they pay more - like double.


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 5, 2015)

KmH said:


> Typical use licensing would place a limit on the print run of each photo used.
> 
> For non-exclusive commercial use, USA only geographical distribution:
> A print run of 10,000 or fewer postcards would be in a range of something like $400 to $750.
> ...


Thanks so much for your concise and clear answer.


----------

